# Evolve Cam System (ECS) from PSE



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

How well does the new system tune as far as horizontal nock travel? Are different sized shims set up on the axles so you can just switch them around to make minor adjustments?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

quad track cam system. rather have quad cams. 90% let off been their done that. one good thing is the you have options in one bow for let-off.


I don't see anything very innovative to inspire ME TO BUY or test shoot one.


----------



## MiolaMulisha (Jun 29, 2016)

Any idea when the website will be updated with the new bows? They look fantastic!


----------



## shooter34 (Feb 24, 2009)

I heard they will be up on the website monday.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

So the evolve 31 is 346 at 90%? Can you set that same bow for 85 or 80% ? If so what does gains would you get?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

primal-bow said:


> quad track cam system. rather have quad cams. 90% let off been their done that. one good thing is the you have options in one bow for let-off.
> 
> 
> I don't see anything very innovative to inspire ME TO BUY or test shoot one.


I personally think that a bow that can be adjusted anywhere from 65 to 90% letoff, with a rotating module for draw length, where no press is needed for any of the adjustments, and the draw stops are integrated and don't need to be adjusted independently is pretty darn innovative.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Also is the roller guard for the air able to be put on the 2016 air?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Viper69 said:


> So the evolve 31 is 346 at 90%? Can you set that same bow for 85 or 80% ? If so what does gains would you get?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


On the video it said there's 2 different letoff modules available that each have 3 settings...one is 80-85-90 and the other is 65-70-75. They said there was a 16 fps gain when going down to 65% letoff vs the 90%.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Viper69 said:


> Also is the roller guard for the air able to be put on the 2016 air?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yes to that too...they said 2 simple screws for installation


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for the info

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

There were complaints of the 2016 Carbon Air having a jump or felt vibration...
Does the 2016 feel similar to the 2017, as far as feel at the shot?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

As a string builder, I'm never excited to see another 5 piece harness come to market haha. Looks interesting though but I wonder how the back wall is with the cable stops so close to the axle of the cam. May be softer than people may want, especially at 90% letoff.


----------



## 011brute (Dec 15, 2010)

Viper69 said:


> Also is the roller guard for the air able to be put on the 2016 air?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yes they discuss that in the release video.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

The new cam system looks similar to the cam Martin came out with last year. I like the looks of yours much better but what makes it different than Martins cam?


----------



## B.T. Splinterz (Aug 31, 2016)

Yawn.... You don't have much feel with any bow beyond 70%. Increase let off ,decrease feel ,that simple.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

B.T. Splinterz said:


> Yawn.... You don't have much feel with any bow beyond 70%. Increase let off ,decrease feel ,that simple.


Yawn???, maybe not the bow for you but there is a ton of innovation going into those bows, excellent feature and some crazy new ones as well. I don't even shot PSE but there is some awesome work going into those bows.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

B.T. Splinterz said:


> Yawn.... You don't have much feel with any bow beyond 70%. Increase let off ,decrease feel ,that simple.


This one will surprise you. Draw cycle is very smooth, the drop into the valley is not what you'd expect with 90% letoff. There is also an optional module for 65, 70, and 75% letoff. The wall is more solid than one would think as well. Very nice on the shot, no vibe or jump. The 35" model will be available target colors as well. It'll be my 3D bow for sure...


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Looks good to me 

Now let's see the throttle


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

The world does not need another non yoked cam system.
You lost me with this one.
Bring out something tunable like the overdrive cams.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

So the new cam looks to be more of a floating yolk. How does this new looking system compare for tunability to the old system ? Seems when twisting one side or the other the little plastic piece will just lean and not much pressure be transfered to the limb tip? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm pretty impressed, lots of versatility, grip looks a bit wider than past models too. They have price ranges that should appeal to most people as well. Like the new roller system that will retrofit older bows, even competitor bows. All you Elite guys that have been whining for a roller guard can finally try one.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I like em. I'll hopefully own a few as well.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Anybody know the brace heights?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Kind of makes me wonder what the "launch time" is on these at 90% letoff. Weren't we all educated not too long ago through some PSE videos how high letoff bows are slower and less accurate because of increased launch times? :wink:


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

ChuckA84 said:


> I personally think that a bow that can be adjusted anywhere from 65 to 90% letoff, with a *rotating module for draw length, where no press is needed for any of the adjustments,* and the draw stops are integrated and don't need to be adjusted independently is pretty darn innovative.


a lot of bow company's had it back in the day.

if feel p.s.e drop the ball back in 2005 and now they have been playing catch up for to many years. the let off thing is nice thou.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Huntinsker said:


> Kind of makes me wonder what the "launch time" is on these at 90% letoff. Weren't we all educated not too long ago through some PSE videos how high letoff bows are slower and less accurate because of increased launch times? :wink:


lol yes we were.


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's my two cents the cam system sounds like an attempt to copy the top dog from last year with a few tweaks, along with adding primes roller guard. Looks like a sweet bow and I won't count it out


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

How much is the roller guard going for if we want to retro fit them?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

masterchef said:


> here's my two cents the cam system sounds like an attempt to copy the top dog from last year with a few tweaks, *along with adding primes roller guard.* looks like a sweet bow and i won't count it out


been saying that for the past two days now


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Hmm interesting. i recall Pete Shepley saying in an Archery Talk video that he doesnt like roller guards - because there speed hogs- looks like they went too them....


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Going to be a small nightmare for string makers to have to serve for a roller guard on all the bows that will all of a sudden have one. Hopefully the customers will know how to measure their bow for it.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

When they release the 80# limbs I will own an evolve or carbon air w/ evolve cams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

trucker3573 said:


> So the new cam looks to be more of a floating yolk. How does this new looking system compare for tunability to the old system ? Seems when twisting one side or the other the little plastic piece will just lean and not much pressure be transfered to the limb tip?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Looks more like an od cam/avs hybrid. Floating yoke but tunable by twisting "inner yoke" legs

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

masterchef said:


> Here's my two cents the cam system sounds like an attempt to copy the top dog from last year with a few tweaks, along with adding primes roller guard. Looks like a sweet bow and I won't count it out


Agree completely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Huntinsker said:


> Kind of makes me wonder what the "launch time" is on these at 90% letoff. Weren't we all educated not too long ago through some PSE videos how high letoff bows are slower and less accurate because of increased launch times? :wink:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm intrigued. 

346fps at 90% letoff with a 6.5" brace on the Evolve 31. Talk about sweet hunting specs. 

But *** on the limb graphics? Ditch the crazy limb graphics, and the red as well. Mathews figured it out a couple of years ago...their last 2 year offerings finally got back to being classy. I'd love to see that in PSE.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Typical AT responses, always gotta be derogatory remarks to every new release no matter the brand.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Huntinsker said:


> Kind of makes me wonder what the "launch time" is on these at 90% letoff. Weren't we all educated not too long ago through some PSE videos how high letoff bows are slower and less accurate because of increased launch times? :wink:


Just because they made high letoff available it doesn't make what their video proved any less true...but as a for profit company their job is to make money, and a bow that can adjust all the way from 65% to 90% letoff can be marketed to everyone. Many people who shoot high letoff rigs admit that they shoot more accurate with lower letoff but they like the comfort of high letoff for hunting.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

shootstraight said:


> Typical AT responses, always gotta be derogatory remarks to every new release no matter the brand.


because their is nothing new!!!

new to me means something none of us have seen befor!


----------



## foreveryung (Mar 18, 2011)

PSE has impressed me the last couple of years, just in how enjoyable the bows have been to shoot. The Decree HD Ti I have is great. There were a couple I bought that needed shims, limb position changes, etc. They seem to have the quality control under control.

But, isn't the system similar to what Darton has been using for a few years? But it is wonderful to see the blending of technology and the manufacturing process in building some fantastic equipment. The worst part is that it's hard for some of the bag targets to keep up with the punishment!


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

primal-bow said:


> because their is nothing new!!!
> 
> new to me means something none of us have seen befor!


Not much new that you're going to see in the realm of compound bows...

Here, maybe this is more up your alley:


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

ChuckA84 said:


> Just because they made high letoff available it doesn't make what their video proved any less true...but as a for profit company their job is to make money, and a bow that can adjust all the way from 65% to 90% letoff can be marketed to everyone. Many people who shoot high letoff rigs admit that they shoot more accurate with lower letoff but they like the comfort of high letoff for hunting.


Never said it wasn't true. Just think it's funny how quick they were to put out high letoff bows so shortly after downing their competition for their high letoff.

My favorite part of it all is this......... Listen to the video that primal-bow linked in at the 1:46 mark. Then listen to the facebook video at 1:48, 17:06 left in the video. :set1_thinking:

Dude should run for office.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

primal-bow said:


> because their is nothing new!!!
> 
> new to me means something none of us have seen befor!


Why so butt hurt? Starting to come off as a total d-bag primal.. go ask momma for a hug... im guessing if we all just subscribed to primals definition of "new" then crap... we'd never see anything new ever... 

Some pretty cool "new" innovative stuff from PSE... looking forward to shooting a few...


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry if this has already been asked but what is the difference between this cam system and the darton. Other then the let off. 

On two track binary and cams that have moveable draw stops sent they adjustabke from basically anywhere until the cam locks up. So this system would just make it simpler because there are designated positions and a scale and draw board are unnecessary to change let off


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

Its funny, companies have been "borrowing" cam designs from other companies for years and years. If I'm not mistaken, Darton introduced the first true hybrid cam system, the CPS, back in the early 2000s. Hoyt jumped on that design and ran with it, and a few other companies fell in line, including PSE. So PSE has been using Darton style cams for awhile now. :wink:

From what I understand, the new PSE cable roller actually slides back on the rod with the cables while the bow is drawn. So it's a little different from the Prime roller guard.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

tsilvers said:


> Why so butt hurt? Starting to come off as a total d-bag primal.. go ask momma for a hug... im guessing if we all just subscribed to primals definition of "new" then crap... we'd never see anything new ever...
> 
> Some pretty cool "new" innovative stuff from PSE... looking forward to shooting a few...


more like blended innovative


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

ChuckA84 said:


> Not much new that you're going to see in the realm of compound bows...
> 
> Here, maybe this is more up your alley:
> 
> View attachment 4875106


so are you saying their no more technology left in archery?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I am pretty sure what he is saying is that it is harder and harder to find ideas for each year's bow launch that NO ONE has seen before. To me taking two or more features that have never been seen on one bow together and offering it up is "new". 
After all a compound bow is a fairly simple design, the new blending of technology is a logical step with several different companies all offering different features. Combining several of those features into one product is new.


----------



## jimmybackstap (Feb 8, 2011)

Would have liked to see a binary cam or twin yolk. Riser and cams look awsome. Roller cable slide awsome. Like the idea in another post about variety of shim sizes for tuning purposes. But don't like the idea of 5 piece strings at all. Would like to shoot before judged. Personally I like the HD cams. Love to see a evolve HD cam 35


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

shootstraight said:


> Typical AT responses, always gotta be derogatory remarks to every new release no matter the brand.


Seriously, everyone out to bag on something new.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Are the evolve cams available on their target bows?


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

skynight said:


> The world does not need another non yoked cam system.
> You lost me with this one.
> Bring out something tunable like the overdrive cams.


Ditto
Id be surprised if this system was as tunable as the 2016 lineup.


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

primal-bow said:


> been saying that for the past two days now


 Not to start a war but I think Bowtech had that roller guard before Prime put them on their 2015 models.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

doulos said:


> Not to start a war but I think Bowtech had that roller guard before Prime put them on their 2015 models.


yep i know.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

The evolve looks pretty sweet. I really liked the carbon air but wanted a bigger valley with higher let off and now look! BAM! LOL
I'd like to shoot the evolve at 90%.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

AK&HIboy said:


> The evolve looks pretty sweet. I really liked the carbon air but wanted a bigger valley with higher let off and now look! BAM! LOL
> I'd like to shoot the evolve at 90%.


They made 2 new versions of the carbon air with the evolve cams also...carbon air 32 ecs and carbon air 34 ecs


----------



## Casper053 (Oct 22, 2014)

ChuckA84 said:


> They made 2 new versions of the carbon air with the evolve cams also...carbon air 32 ecs and carbon air 34 ecs


I was hoping they were going to come out with a few more bows with longer ATA!


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

I happen to be very impressed with PSE this year. It appears they actually changed things up quite a bit. As a guy that only bow hints and likes his bows pretty straight forward and simple, that can system is a little intimidating but the bows seem very different this year.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

I will have to have an evolve 35. Like the cam system. Really looking forward to getting one in my hands


----------



## shooter34 (Feb 24, 2009)

Etheis said:


> I will have to have an evolve 35. Like the cam system. Really looking forward to getting one in my hands


I want the PSE rep in my area to bring one to the shop so I can shoot one. the Evolve 35 is the one I like a lot right now.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah I'd like to try the 35 out. I'm not a fan of the fang/hook look to the riser but that's just me. I wish the new cams had the limb stop option like the CA I had.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm pretty impressed, I cant wait to try them out!! Looks great actually!! Kudos to PSE!!


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

Can't wait to try out an evolve 35. I love my throttle but man these new cams look interesting. I think they mentioned that the performance came from the x force technology complimenting the new cam system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Can't wait to try them for sure. Many are getting off point. Who gives a ratz azz who was the first kid on the block to introduce some technology if it improves the product it is put on. Damn....are we in third grade or what?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

trucker3573 said:


> Can't wait to try them for sure. Many are getting off point. Who gives a ratz azz who was the first kid on the block to introduce some technology if it improves the product it is put on.* Damn....are we in third grade or what?*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


NOPE some of us want NEW product and thought p.s.e would come throw but........


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Well hopefully prime will fulfill your wishes this year.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

PSE_DG said:


> Discuss. I'm here to answer questions as I can...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/OfficialPSEArchery/videos/10153729682226059/
> 
> ...


Until it's on your official website it doesn't exist.
Don't really care about discussing cam system, boring.
But would love to see bow specs, sigh!
Or to try one.
Yeah , tough crowd, I know.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Boubou said:


> Until it's on your official website it doesn't exist.
> Don't really care about discussing cam system, boring.
> But would love to see bow specs, sigh!


If you don't have Facebook find someone who does and search pse archery and you will find a great video on their page fully discussing the bow. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## #1Buckslayer (Apr 7, 2015)

Huntinsker said:


> Going to be a small nightmare for string makers to have to serve for a roller guard on all the bows that will all of a sudden have one. Hopefully the customers will know how to measure their bow for it.


I was thinking the same thing lol!


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

Boubou said:


> Until it's on your official website it doesn't exist.
> Don't really care about discussing cam system, boring.
> But would love to see bow specs, sigh!
> Or to try one.
> Yeah , tough crowd, I know.


Do You find discussing new cam system boring ? Simple numbers/specs are enough to thrill You ? Huh ... 
some people like it simple .. 

TW


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

Huntinsker said:


> Going to be a small nightmare for string makers to have to serve for a roller guard on all the bows that will all of a sudden have one. Hopefully the customers will know how to measure their bow for it.


not only serving .. Pls, correct me if I'm wrong, but I think also cables should be ordered/made in different length if non original guard is installed (?)


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

primal-bow said:


> NOPE some of us want NEW product and thought p.s.e would come throw but........


 Quit while your behind... its getting embarrasing...


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

primal-bow said:


> NOPE some of us want NEW product and thought p.s.e would come throw but........


 Taking existing technology and changing and improving it is done all the time in all industries. The U.S. Is by far the most innovative country in the world, they come up with more inventions than anyone. However, Japan is number one in taking existing technology and improving it and making it great. If you have a flat screen tv, thank America for inventing it but thank Japan for making them what they are today.
If this technology helps this lineup I'm all for it. We've seen it on every brand, we all want improvement. I've had a few Dartons and never liked what I had, I can't imagine this system on these bows is exactly the same. If you've shot the L6, HD or many other PSE cams then you know they're smooth cams. Can't imagine PSE will be willing to go backwards from what they've been offering.


----------



## happycamper08 (May 7, 2016)

trucker3573 said:


> So the new cam looks to be more of a floating yolk. How does this new looking system compare for tunability to the old system ? Seems when twisting one side or the other the little plastic piece will just lean and not much pressure be transfered to the limb tip?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Why aren't these made with some sort of bearing? Would make it smoother and would actually float.


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

shootstraight said:


> Taking existing technology and changing and improving it is done all the time in all industries. The U.S. Is by far the most innovative country in the world, they come up with more inventions than anyone. However, Japan is number one in taking existing technology and improving it and making it great. If you have a flat screen tv, thank America for inventing it but thank Japan for making them what they are today.
> If this technology helps this lineup I'm all for it. We've seen it on every brand, we all want improvement. I've had a few Dartons and never liked what I had, I can't imagine this system on these bows is exactly the same. If you've shot the L6, HD or many other PSE cams then you know they're smooth cams. Can't imagine PSE will be willing to go backwards from what they've been offering.


Yes, applying older technology to newer bows is what goes on all the time. Look at the Elite bows with their binary cams and solid limbs which is the very same bow as the 2008 Bowtech Constitution but with a change in the riser shape. Don't get me wrong....I have nothing against Elite. It is just the way the archery industry is.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Interesting that pse is using this concept now. The system on pse x technology is what has me interested. Combined with the fact that these bows have the wide track limb system and wider limbs which automatically will make the bow more stable. As for the 90% letoff, that wouldn't interest me at all because all of the states I hunt in have a max 80% letoff in their regs for archery equipment. Final thought though, I will wait to pass full judgement on these until the bows are actually on shelves and have had one in my hands.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## _paradox_ (Aug 15, 2016)

So wait,

PSE came out with a binary cam?


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Can someone post up the dfc of the HD cam so we can see the diff between the new cam. Seems the new cam stays at max poundage for a good while, just trying to figure out if it's gonna be more aggressive than the HD.


----------



## Ddoudna (Mar 25, 2013)

markdenis said:


> Yes, applying older technology to newer bows is what goes on all the time. Look at the Elite bows with their binary cams and solid limbs which is the very same bow as the 2008 Bowtech Constitution but with a change in the riser shape. Don't get me wrong....I have nothing against Elite. It is just the way the archery industry is.


Bow tech was a 3 track not a 2 track


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

What's the mass weight of the Evolve 31?


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

Dual sync cam system with rotating draw length mods, adjustable letoff, a flex cable slide with a roller? 

I like it. I like it a lot. 

Darton is definitely one of the top cam system innovators and PSE knows how to make the rubber meet the road. 

I must shoot this evolve cam system.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

_paradox_ said:


> So wait,
> 
> PSE came out with a binary cam?


100% yes. 

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

Ddoudna said:


> Bow tech was a 3 track not a 2 track


Slight changes to older technology is still what bows are. I think the same person developed both cams to begin with.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks great to me and the specs seem to be what everyone asks for. Can't wait to shoot one.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Twitko said:


> not only serving .. Pls, correct me if I'm wrong, but I think also cables should be ordered/made in different length if non original guard is installed (?)


Depends on how the person installing the slide adjusts the offset cable rod. If they pull them way out to the side and make them shorter than what they had, that will pull the cables tighter. In general, it shouldn't make much of a difference. Martin had bows that could be changed back and forth from roller guards to cable slides without changing the cable specs. They even had fixed roller guards and did so without a problem.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

trucker3573 said:


> Well hopefully prime will fulfill your wishes this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


how know that i'll be shooting this year.


tsilvers said:


> Quit while your behind... its getting embarrasing...


since you're a msr sponsor sorry that i just don't like the brand of bow. but then again should have expected this from a fanboy.
more ugly bows I have to look past when I go shopping again next year


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

Huntinsker said:


> Depends on how the person installing the slide adjusts the offset cable rod. If they pull them way out to the side and make them shorter than what they had, that will pull the cables tighter. In general, it shouldn't make much of a difference. Martin had bows that could be changed back and forth from roller guards to cable slides without changing the cable specs. They even had fixed roller guards and did so without a problem.


Got it .. thanks !


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

primal-bow said:


> how know that i'll be shooting this year.
> 
> since you're a msr sponsor sorry that i just don't like the brand of bow. but then again should have expected this from a fanboy.
> more ugly bows I have to look past when I go shopping again next year



So....why the embarrassing hard on for PSE?
Why the hate?
And,if there is a flaming fanboi any where near this thread....its you.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

spike camp said:


> So....why the embarrassing hard on for PSE?
> Why the hate?
> And,if there is a flaming fanboi any where near this thread....its you.


you are so clueless on how p.s.e stuck their foot in their mouth this year. go back to spike camp jr!


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

I get it...the letoff thing.
I suppose that is the reason the Evolve system has adjustable letoff from 65-90%...options.
Options are a good thing,correct?

A 90% letoff option, doesn't seem like a solid reason to act like a rabid fanboi...but you seem to think differently.
Carry on primal,you're doing great!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

primal-bow said:


> you are so clueless on how p.s.e stuck their foot in their mouth this year. go back to spike camp jr!


So what if he is??? In the big scheme of things.....why does this matter so much to you? Wouldn't be easier on you, and us, if you just quit getting so upset about something so minuscule, that you have absolutely no control over, and just move on with your life? Wouldn't that be less stress in your life? Try it out, you know, dropping out and moving on.....Who know's you might like it and you might continue to do that in the future. You can thank me later once you calm down a bit.

Moral of this story.....JUST MOVE ON AND SHOOT WHAT YOU LIKE!!!! Quit worrying so much about what you DON'T like!!!! You act like the guy that calls a beautiful woman ugly, only because you know that you don't have a chance in h*ll with her.


----------



## B.T. Splinterz (Aug 31, 2016)

Im going to hold out for the track and a 1/2 or the track and 3/4


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

hdrking2003 said:


> So what if he is??? In the big scheme of things.....why does this matter so much to you? Wouldn't be easier on you, and us, if you just quit getting so upset about something so minuscule, that you have absolutely no control over, and just move on with your life? Wouldn't that be less stress in your life? Try it out, you know, dropping out and moving on.....Who know's you might like it and you might continue to do that in the future. You can thank me later once you calm down a bit.
> 
> Moral of this story.....JUST MOVE ON AND SHOOT WHAT YOU LIKE!!!! Quit worrying so much about what you DON'T like!!!!


the point is p.s.e copied so much chit from other company's it'as a shame.

1. quad tack = same thing a prime with quad cams
2. high let -off = copied from elite
3. flexis cable rod = bowtech
4. draw stop= many bows have them today
5. 5 pcs string =darton/mathews
for a bow company that been around sooooo many years where is there trade mark at? or will p.s.e always be playing catch up to the other good company's out their?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

spike camp said:


> I get it...the letoff thing.
> I suppose that is the reason the Evolve system has adjustable letoff from 65-90%...options.
> Options are a good thing,correct?
> 
> ...


yes that mite be the only thing good about p.s.e this year


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

primal-bow said:


> the point is p.s.e copied so much chit from other company's it'as a shame.
> 
> 1. quad tack = same thing a prime with quad cams
> 2. high let -off = copied from elite
> ...


All this talk is in the wrong thread. this can be in the 2017 PSE mainline and pro series thread.

This thread is for discussing The EVOLVE CAM SYSTEM now other members have to sift through people bickering instead of reading and learning/discussing the EVOLVE CAM SYSTEM


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

primal-bow said:


> the point is p.s.e copied so much chit from other company's it'as a shame.
> 
> 1. quad tack = same thing a prime with quad cams
> 2. high let -off = copied from elite
> ...


This doesn't make any sense.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

You know what I think? I just like to shoot bows, Mathews is My favorite right now but I will do what I do every year and shoot them all! I don't really care who copied what from who because guess what, they all copy from each other trying to bring us the best product they can!! Win Win for all of us I do believe!!


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

markdenis said:


> Slight changes to older technology is still what bows are. I think the same person developed both cams to begin with.


Probably Rex Darlington from Darton


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

primal-bow said:


> the point is p.s.e copied so much chit from other company's it'as a shame.
> 
> 1. quad tack = same thing a prime with quad cams
> 2. high let -off = copied from elite
> ...


Sorry, but I am still at a loss on how this affects you, and why you can't just let it go. Just seems easier to move on to a discussion of bows you like, instead of worrying about what PSE does and the bows they come out with. You don't like them, we get it!!! You're not a fan, we get it!!! You won't buy one, we get it!!! Believe me, they didn't come out with this new lineup thinking, "man, I wonder what primal-bow will think of the new bows, I hope he likes them" or "We'll surely have to stop production and close the doors if primal-bow doesn't approve of the new bows". It's old already bro, time for you to find a way to relax and head to the Prime sub forum.


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

GuntherChaconne said:


> Probably Rex Darlington from Darton



I think your right and all binary systems are modified from that.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

There is nothing new under the sun.

1989 Martin.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

Twitko said:


> Do You find discussing new cam system boring ? Simple numbers/specs are enough to thrill You ? Huh ...
> some people like it simple ..
> 
> TW


Well actually I should have added is all I care about is how it shoots and how it tunes


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

primal-bow said:


> you are so clueless on how p.s.e stuck their foot in their mouth this year. go back to spike camp jr!


No my man ur clueless when it comes draw force curves and cam systems in general... its really embarrasing to read ur posts... in ine post ur telling us pse copied the prime flex rod... in another u change it up and credit bowtech.. u credit Elite with coming out with high let-off.. and something about draw stops.. wth...lol... my mqn.. ur a fool.. trust me.. quit before the hole caves in on you... ill educate you when i get more time... ur a pathetic basher with a bad case of little man syndrome...


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

primal-bow said:


> the point is p.s.e copied so much chit from other company's it'as a shame.
> 
> 1. quad tack = same thing a prime with quad cams
> 2. high let -off = copied from elite
> ...


You do realize Elite wasn't exactly the first high letoff bow, correct? Reference the Concept 99.....or even in the wayer back machine reference Oneida


----------



## _paradox_ (Aug 15, 2016)

skynight said:


> There is nothing new under the sun.
> 
> 1989 Martin.


Pretty sure this isn't a slaved system. Looks to me like a 2 cam, with the one end of the cable yoking to the axle, but to the inside of the limb instead of the outside.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

shooter34 said:


> I want the PSE rep in my area to bring one to the shop so I can shoot one. the Evolve 35 is the one I like a lot right now.


Let me know how it shoots if you get your hands on one. Very interested to see what people think about it.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

reylamb said:


> You do realize Elite wasn't exactly the first high letoff bow, correct? Reference the Concept 99.....or even in the wayer back machine reference Oneida


yes i know i even own one of their bows.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

hdrking2003 said:


> So what if he is??? In the big scheme of things.....why does this matter so much to you? Wouldn't be easier on you, and us, if you just quit getting so upset about something so minuscule, that you have absolutely no control over, and just move on with your life? Wouldn't that be less stress in your life? Try it out, you know, dropping out and moving on.....Who know's you might like it and you might continue to do that in the future. You can thank me later once you calm down a bit.
> 
> Moral of this story.....JUST MOVE ON AND SHOOT WHAT YOU LIKE!!!! Quit worrying so much about what you DON'T like!!!! You act like the guy that calls a beautiful woman ugly, only because you know that you don't have a chance in h*ll with her.


i'm not up set sound you thou


> Yeah, I know what you mean. My local dealer said he would be lucky to stock 5 PSE bows next year. He said besides the BowMadness bows, and a couple Decree/Decree HD's, the PSE's just aren't selling. He is also a Mathews/Mission/Hoyt dealer, and he says he sold WAAAAAAAAAY more of each of those this past year. He has been talking about adding Elite and Prime after the ATA, and letting PSE fade out. I am ok with it either way, but being a PSE fan, hopefully their new lineup will make him reconsider.


sorry you're deal is wanting you're brand out of his shop. if that not proof enough for you that p.s.e is and will be going down hill i just know what will be.


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

hdrking2003 said:


> you act like the guy that calls a beautiful woman ugly, only because you know that you don't have a chance in h*ll with her.


hahahahaha!!!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

primal-bow said:


> i'm not up set sound you thou
> sorry you're deal is wanting you're brand out of his shop. if that not proof enough for you that p.s.e is and will be going down hill i just know what will be.


My brand? Which one do you mean? I have multiple brands of bows at my house, and always have. That's why I said "I am ok with it either way" in my comment. PSE will be fine, and aren't going anywhere, even if my local shop does drop them. They continue to make great bows for everyone in just about every category.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

NY12020 said:


> hahahahaha!!!


sorry ny12020 i didn't mean to up set you're boyfriend!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I look forward to setting up and shooting a bow with the new cam system. I especially am looking at the Evolve 35. I have a short 26" draw and from what I understand they have more than one bow that goes well below that. I am seriously considering unknown distance 3D for this coming season so I need to find some thing that handles like a target bow with the speed of a fast hunting bow. The bow has to be real fast because once you set them up with a 25 15/16" draw they are no longer real fast! A 335 grain arrow in the low 290's with 60-62 lbs is my hope...........

I would like to know what these new bows can do in real life. Right now I'm seriously considering the Decree HD though I can't get 290 from it.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

I may have missed it but does anybody know the brace heights on these bows. Any of the new ones have a 7" bh?


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

primal-bow said:


> you are so clueless on how p.s.e stuck their foot in their mouth this year. go back to spike camp jr!


And you please go back to the prime section...damn.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

primal-bow said:


> how know that i'll be shooting this year.
> 
> since you're a msr sponsor sorry that i just don't like the brand of bow. but then again should have expected this from a fanboy.
> more ugly bows I have to look past when I go shopping again next year


I mean they sent out thunderous booms with their amazing releases last year.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry that DB is on the ignore list...seen enough.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

Skimmed through the vid, if they ibo those speeds at that let off it may not be ground breaking but its very impressive, right now technology is like scoring a 298, every little thing gets you that much closer to perfection, but the way they carry on about long ata and "target guys" is stupid, sounds a lot like they should have made 2 cam systems and really focused on thier development individually.


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

Im confused. Are all the bows with this cam system going to have moveable limb pockets? If not, then someone explain the tuning options with this new cam system. With that yoke system the only options to correct nock travel are rest movement, or shimming the cams or minor tweaks of the flex guard.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

This got a bit ugly for no reason.

Back on topic I'm certainly interested. Frankly nothing in bow design is truly new and if one company can try to capture some of the best of the best it's brilliant on their part. Whether these designs will live up to any of that only time will tell. I'll patiently watch how this develops and will be really interested in real world performance and tuning input from people here that I respect in that area.

But seems like a pretty good showing for PSE thus far.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Predator said:


> *This got a bit ugly for no reason.*
> 
> Back on topic I'm certainly interested. Frankly nothing in bow design is truly new and if one company can try to capture some of the best of the best it's brilliant on their part. Whether these designs will live up to any of that only time will tell. I'll patiently watch how this develops and will be really interested in real world performance and tuning input from people here that I respect in that area.
> 
> But seems like a pretty good showing for PSE thus far.


YEP I KNOW I'M OPENING UP A CAN OF WORMS. (fanboys)

but what ever happen to the old saying " keep it simple" ? the only i like is that p.s.e have a lot of let off option in their bows.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

look at what showed up!

https://www.facebook.com/lancasterarchery


----------



## dsdhunts (Aug 26, 2015)

Ahh pse brought back their 60's tech

Prime elite mathew's ect are all hacks of bear/jennings, pse, hoyt, and martin

Who had that shoot through in the 70's, you drew through the up and down. No guard or slide. 

If your wondering why all the tech spread it is because of coperate conglomerate 

Now i like the draw stop fixed limb stop that is set solid on the mod. 

Granted my current martin stops are infinite stop timing is a pain.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Evolve 31 mass weight?


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

doulos said:


> Im confused. Are all the bows with this cam system going to have moveable limb pockets? If not, then someone explain the tuning options with this new cam system. With that yoke system the only options to correct nock travel are rest movement, or shimming the cams or minor tweaks of the flex guard.


no one? Im more concerned how easy a bow is to tune. To me it is one of the most important aspects. Yea , 90 percent letoff and 340 fps is impressive to some, but if its a pain to get broad heads to shoot its a negative to me.
I no longer want to shim cams like I did with my Elite. Or Shim limbs like I did with my Prime. I got all of them to shoot well but Id rather just yoke tune like I have with my Supra and other bows Ive had with static yokes. I do not understand the advantage of systems with floating yokes.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

B.T. Splinterz said:


> Yawn.... You don't have much feel with any bow beyond 70%. Increase let off ,decrease feel ,that simple.


dont say things like this


----------



## foreveryung (Mar 18, 2011)

> Evolve 31 mass weight?


4.3 with about 8:45 left in the video


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

primal-bow said:


> the point is p.s.e copied so much chit from other company's it'as a shame.
> 
> 1. quad tack = same thing a prime with quad cams
> 2. high let -off = copied from elite
> ...


dont overthink it, and good luck


----------



## B.T. Splinterz (Aug 31, 2016)

Ybuck said:


> dont say things like this


why, because its true?


----------



## adamst (Oct 21, 2010)

Wonder why there is no 50lbs option on the evolve 31???


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

primal-bow said:


> YEP I KNOW I'M OPENING UP A CAN OF WORMS. (fanboys)
> 
> but what ever happen to the old saying " keep it simple" ? the only i like is that p.s.e have a lot of let off option in their bows.


Hey just so you can stop crying "prime this, copy that" maybe you should look at PSEs new flex roller guard. It is a cable slide with rollers unlike Primes system.

Saw that in the vid and thought of you.


----------



## BetterOutdoorsDalton (Jul 12, 2016)

Ya know the LAS would really solve alot of shortcomings you guys are talking about being it doesn't have a yoke to adjust. If only!


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

Doofy_13 said:


> Hey just so you can stop crying "prime this, copy that" maybe you should look at PSEs new flex roller guard. It is a cable slide with rollers unlike Primes system.
> 
> Saw that in the vid and thought of you.


lol he posted in the other thread dg started saying the epix really caught his eye. before he got his prime he was also praising his impulse. I guess it like owning a vehicle you really like, yours is always better than all the rest of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

evox said:


> lol he posted in the other thread dg started saying the epix really caught his eye. Before he got his prime* he was also praising his impulse.* i guess it like owning a vehicle you really like, yours is always better than all the rest of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


i hate that elite bow! AND I had my prime way befor p.s.e even came out with their new chit. yes in the pic dg posted the epix did catch my eye then saw it in their last video.


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

primal-bow said:


> i hate that elite bow! AND I had my prime way befor p.s.e even came out with their new chit. yes in the pic dg posted the epix did catch my eye then saw it in their last video.


no harm meant. just poking fun. back on topic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks like the AVS system from 2009. 

SCFox


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

evox said:


> no harm meant. just poking fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


save you some time researching 


> i sold my e-35 (2014) to help fund my 2016 i34.
> 
> i'm starting to hate this bow the hump is killing me! at the rate i'm going i should have kept my e-35.
> 
> i'm going to try to make a video to show me drawing the bow back and hope fully get some input on how to smooth out the beast of a bow. my son bow i31 is smooth as [email protected] to draw at max weight 62#


i'm just stating my thought on the 2017 line up. i'm sure there will me more with other bows later this year.


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

primal-bow said:


> save you some time researching
> 
> 
> i'm just stating my thought on the 2017 line up. i'm sure there will me more with other bows later this year.


the speed had to come from somewhere. ie the hump you couldn't get over. I recall your thread saying that the draw was much better after you had sent it out to get tuned. I'm perfectly fine with anyone disliking anything or liking anything. I don't even shoot a pse. just poking fun like I said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

All the bows and specs are now posted on the website.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

SCFox said:


> Looks like the AVS system from 2009.
> 
> SCFox


Nothing compared to the avs. Cables may be attached in a similar fashion on either side of the cam but the pse is actually going around a lobed cable track and fixed. The Mathews just free floats around an offset bearing with does not let out or take up and cable except for the slight offset. This cam system functions a lot like the darton system but with much better performance and adjustability. 


With pse's xforce technology these bows should be easier and more consistent to tune than the darton, Mathews, prime, and elite bows. Not than any of those bows are terribly hard to tune but I am expecting these to be one step ahead. If they do in fact have the adjustable limb pockets than that puts this system in another league of tune-ability. That's just my take on looking at the design and using my engineering background. This bow actually gets me excited about a new bow and I have not been overly excited about a bow in a couple years.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> Nothing compared to the avs. Cables may be attached in a similar fashion on either side of the cam but the pse is actually going around a lobed cable track and fixed. The Mathews just free floats around an offset bearing with does not let out or take up and cable except for the slight offset. This cam system functions a lot like the darton system but with much better performance and adjustability.
> 
> 
> With pse's xforce technology these bows should be easier and more consistent to tune than the darton, Mathews, prime, and elite bows. Not than any of those bows are terribly hard to tune but I am expecting these to be one step ahead. If they do in fact have the adjustable limb pockets than that puts this system in another league of tune-ability. That's just my take on looking at the design and using my engineering background. This bow actually gets me excited about a new bow and I have not been overly excited about a bow in a couple years.


I don't think tuning will be too much of an issue with this system. They are given a good look as they come through production to assure spacing and limbs are correct. Of course with any production line there will be a bow that slips through, but the tolerances on the limbs/spacing will be critical on this cam so we are taking extra steps in production to keep stuff from happening. The spacing has to be right before it will ship, if it's not something in that harness will rub. So, it has to be right before it ships. 

The most amazing thing to me...I stood and watched a fellow rep shoot several different weight/spine bare shaft arrows through the Evolve 35. 28" and 60lbs....5 arrows with a weight range from 285gr up to 2600, yep, 2600 just for fun lol. The bow shot a clean hole through paper with all 5 shafts. That's pretty strong. It has a great draw cycle, does not have a huge "thump" when it hits the valley, and the wall is very firm. Smooth at the shot and no vibes or jump. Awesome bow....


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

sneak1413 said:


> Nothing compared to the avs. Cables may be attached in a similar fashion on either side of the cam but the pse is actually going around a lobed cable track and fixed. The Mathews just free floats around an offset bearing with does not let out or take up and cable except for the slight offset. This cam system functions a lot like the darton system but with much better performance and adjustability.
> 
> 
> With pse's xforce technology these bows should be easier and more consistent to tune than the darton, Mathews, prime, and elite bows. Not than any of those bows are terribly hard to tune but I am expecting these to be one step ahead. If they do in fact have the adjustable limb pockets than that puts this system in another league of tune-ability. That's just my take on looking at the design and using my engineering background. This bow actually gets me excited about a new bow and I have not been overly excited about a bow in a couple years.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I 100% agree… I have them all in stock… PSE did a great job this year… And as for the wall on this cable stop… It not spongey at all.. Firm is more like it.. You would have a hard time knowing it was a cable stop if you did not look down at it.. The Evolve cam Draws unlike other PSE cams and has a nice transition to the wall.. with a nice valley…. Very unlike other PSE Bows.. Bashers and critics need to go to their dealers and try one… You just may like it……
Nice Job.. PSE:clap::clap:


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

Ok. A few important questions.
First, can one use a regular EZGreen bow press or does one need to remortgage his house to buy the new "special press fingers"?
Second, are they going to be available to buy? Just asking since another company hasn't started shipping their 2016 models yet.
Third, I know I said discussing cams is boring, but apparently there are lots of adjustment options with the new cam, when are these going to be posted on the website? (I must say the picture posted by pse at the beginning of this thread is scary with the string half out of the groove, looks like a derailing waiting to happen.)
The carbon air is THE BEST looking carbon bow.
Glad to see the Full Throttle back in the line up, I might just be tempted


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

primal-bow said:


> the point is p.s.e copied so much chit from other company's it'as a shame.
> 
> 1. quad tack = same thing a prime with quad cams
> so prime has a dual STRING track and the pse has a spiral/4 track let out cable and thats the same thing...not quite sure you know the difference between the two cams
> ...


my comments in red


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I always find new bows interesting [emoji2]

The draw force curve looks like it stacks pretty good throughout the draw cycle and you will be carrying peak weight most the way. Is that draw force curve pic with 90% let-off ? Appears to have a huge drop off. 

Generally PSE will have the lower poundage bows hit first and you will hear reports of how easy the draw cycle is. Curious how the 70# and 80# bows really compare


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

primal-bow said:


> the point is p.s.e copied so much chit from other company's it'as a shame.
> 
> 1. quad tack = same thing a prime with quad cams
> 2. high let -off = copied from elite
> ...


playing catch up?????most companies copied the x force technology. Looks like a great bow


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

primal-bow said:


> the point is p.s.e copied so much chit from other company's it'as a shame.
> 
> 1. quad tack = same thing a prime with quad cams
> 2. high let -off = copied from elite
> ...


Don't we see this post at every new bow company release that everything was copied from someone else.
Boring, most of the stuff is based on other stuff, not copied. It's a compound bow it needs cams, limbs, risers, strings and cables. They are all going to look alike.
What's important is if it shoots well and the quality of workmanship


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

neck shot said:


> All this talk is in the wrong thread. this can be in the 2017 PSE mainline and pro series thread.
> 
> This thread is for discussing The EVOLVE CAM SYSTEM *now other members have to sift through people bickering instead of reading and learning/discussing the EVOLVE CAM SYSTEM*


If only........


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Boubou said:


> Ok. A few important questions.
> First, can one use a regular EZGreen bow press or does one need to remortgage his house to buy the new "special press fingers"?
> Second, are they going to be available to buy? Just asking since another company hasn't started shipping their 2016 models yet.
> Third, I know I said discussing cams is boring, but apparently there are lots of adjustment options with the new cam, when are these going to be posted on the website? (I must say the picture posted by pse at the beginning of this thread is scary with the string half out of the groove, looks like a derailing waiting to happen.)
> ...


Since nothing has been posted about pressing I assume it is the same as previous model bows.

Sounds like bows are shipping within the next few weeks. Don't think I have had a bow take more than 4-5 weeks if I ordered from pse within the first week or two of release. Usually they ship in less than 3 weeks year round unless it's a custom shop. 

Owners manuals usually become available online about a month or so after they are released. As far as adjustments go it looks like 2 or 3 screws will hold a module in place. The draw stop is connected to the module and the stop itself has 3 locations that can be moved to change let off. Two different modules are available to get the full range of 65%-90% let off. By the sounds of it this will be a safe adjustment that can be made without locking up the bow since it is built into the module.

I do not see any pictures anywhere that the string looks half out of the track. They all look like the string is about full string diameter in the track like all current pse models are. I have had little to no issues with derailing pse's in quite a few years. But the 90% let off could very well change that since it will be a lot easier to torque the bow with little to no holding weight.

None of this is 100% fact since I have not held or shot these bows. This is just what I have gathered from the pictures and videos posted from pse.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

sneak1413 said:


> Since nothing has been posted about pressing I assume it is the same as previous model bows.


Which is???



sneak1413 said:


> I do not see any pictures anywhere that the string looks half out of the track. They all look like the string is about full string diameter in the track like all current pse models are. I have had little to no issues with derailing pse's in quite a few years. But the 90% let off could very well change that since it will be a lot easier to torque the bow with little to no holding weight.
> .


Here is the pic. Top left, you see a whole lot of string out of the groove, where its straight just before the string comes off the cam (but then i assume PSE tested it, right?). Could be optical illusion or delusion.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

I noticed that loop end as well....the pic above looks like the cable wraps around the track a full 360*...


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

spike camp said:


> I noticed that loop end as well....the pic above looks like the cable wraps around the track a full 360*...


looks that way:thumbs_up


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

spike camp said:


> I noticed that loop end as well....the pic above looks like the cable wraps around the track a full 360*...


It looks like a loop and serving separation nightmare


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Boubou said:


> Which is???
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the pic. Top left, you see a whole lot of string out of the groove, where its straight just before the string comes off the cam (but then i assume PSE tested it, right?). Could be optical illusion or delusion.


They raise the left track a little, like dorsal fin, and they print PSE on the side of it.


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

Blow the picture up and you'll see the string appears to be well seated.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

pman said:


> Blow the picture up and you'll see the string appears to be well seated.


Well yes it is well seated but it looks very close to becoming unseated. Anyways, I have a ChillR and the cam groove is so deep that I could put a second string on top and it wouldn't even who, so I might be biased.
Anyways, hope I can try one soon


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry,skimmed Boubous' post and though he was looking at that cable.
That string track 'fin' looks the same as the HD cam, and it's very well seated on my Carbon Air.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> I always find new bows interesting [emoji2]
> 
> The draw force curve looks like it stacks pretty good throughout the draw cycle and you will be carrying peak weight most the way. Is that draw force curve pic with 90% let-off ? Appears to have a huge drop off.
> 
> ...


This is my concern, when I saw the dfc I though that it held peak a long time. I'd like to see a dfc of the HD cam to see how it compares. I'm all about ease of draw, if it's a more aggressive cam with the same speed as the Decree then it's not for me. I'd be interested as I love binaries but the Decree with 80% and Bomar stops is pretty dang solid already.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

spike camp said:


> Sorry,skimmed Boubous' post and though he was looking at that cable.
> That string track 'fin' looks the same as the HD cam, and it's very well seated on my Carbon Air.


OK, I'll trust you guys on this


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

ex-wolverine said:


> It looks like a loop and serving separation nightmare


That looks like a nightmare , what r they thinking ?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Doebuster said:


> That looks like a nightmare , what r they thinking ?


Double track on each side of the cam for the CABLE end serving, means you can use a WIDER cable spreader. Wider cable spreader, the pulling force on the floating yoke legs, have better leverage on each axle.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

That cable looping a full 360 was the first thing I noticed on that picture! That's gonna be a super super hard on servings and I agree the cam track "appears" to look pretty shallow atleast on that picture.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Either way I'm excited to try the 35 out.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Alpine has a similar system ...See quote below....I used to sell Alpine and work on them a lot, they still had cam lean and side load because of the cable slide...Its always going to pull more on one side than the other because of a cable slide...Is it pr can it be reduced with flex slides, "SURE" but its still there ...And to your comment about the spreader, could be an optical illusion but it looks like the spreader is not as wide as the cam lobes...The spreader has to be equal to or grater than , the pay out track to equalize the load (it looks like it will be at full Draw) ...It still will have a greater load on one side due to the cable slide..*Just speculation on my part because I haven't seen or shot one*

[/B]


> APLINE 3G ---As the cam is drawn, the force applied to the limbs changes from one side to the other, which normally induces cam lean. Alpine’s exclusive “Dynamic Load Balancing System” with helical grooves machined into the Velocitec 3G Cam System, move the balance point of the limb laterally in a continuous motion as the cam is drawn, thereby following the load change and keeping the cam straight, throughout the entire draw cycle.






nuts&bolts said:


> Double track on each side of the cam for the CABLE end serving, means you can use a WIDER cable spreader. Wider cable spreader, the pulling force on the floating yoke legs, have better leverage on each axle.


----------



## apeshot (Sep 5, 2016)

Its a mix between PSE...Mathews...and prime

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

seems like the mathews cam and overdrive power shift blended together, I like yokes and dont think 90% letoff would work for me. Would like to test drive one though


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

primal-bow said:


> because their is nothing new!!!
> 
> new to me means something none of us have seen befor!


Then become an engineer and come out with something COMPLETELY new EVERY Year.
Sounds easy.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

apeshot said:


> Its a mix between PSE...Mathews...and prime
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


Except for that Prime uses a dual string track, not cable.


----------



## apeshot (Sep 5, 2016)

spike camp said:


> Except for that Prime uses a dual string track, not cable.


I said mix

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

apeshot said:


> I said mix
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


10-4
I just don't see anything Prime like about these bows, and the reaon I found yesterday's rants a little odd.

A little off topic but...2016 Hoyts were said to be a copy of PSE.
I'm surprised no one mentioned the riser dampeners.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> seems like the mathews cam and overdrive power shift blended together, I like yokes and dont think 90% letoff would work for me. Would like to test drive one though


That's the beauty, you do not have to shoot the bow at 90% letoff. You can adjust the letoff anywhere from 65% to 90% very easily in 5% increments.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

sneak1413 said:


> Ez press works and you are looking at an angle from the back of the cam....of course your going to see a bright red string in a black string track. Does not look like it is coming out at all to me.


U guys realize this cam picture is a screan shot of a 3-D CAD model... right? Its not exactly representive to the real thing... PSE string and cable tracks are very well designed...


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Too slow for my liking. Very disappointed with this lineup. I was really expecting a faster carbon bow this year. PSE is getting slower instead of faster, which is what they are known for. They are also getting away from the best feeling grip ever made and going with a blocky style grip.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Seem pretty similar to me..


----------



## CDoskocil9 (Jun 30, 2003)

I like the looks of the PSEs this year... Going to atleast shoot them


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

PSE_DG said:


> Discuss. I'm here to answer questions as I can...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/OfficialPSEArchery/videos/10153729682226059/
> 
> ...


Donn,

I don't want to step on your toes but I think you guys need to hire me to name your bows. I'm up in Phoenix so I can drive down when you need me. 

Evo, Evolution... Uh... Evolve? I think that root word has been done so many times it's pretty stale. 

Just off the top of my head... 

- The PSE Fluffy Unicorn (90% letoff guys will like that)

- PSE Gumbo (mish-mash of borrowed tech)

- The PSE Emo (again for the letoff guys)

- The PSE Spool (lots and lots of cable on this bow)

That's just a start. I'll require a retainer fee and you guys better hurry cause I'm sure Prime or Obsession is going to be trying to hire me soon to sell their new lines to guys with milk-saucer ear ornaments and more ink than giant octopi. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

shootstraight said:


> Seem pretty similar to me..


yep and I really like my Decree..I was looking for a fast Carbon air...guess they are looking to take customers from Elite


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

primal-bow said:


> sorry ny12020 i didn't mean to up set you're boyfriend!


Sorry primal...wasn't trying to offend you I just thought the analogy was REALLY funny.
I'd have responded the same way even if the comment was pointed at me...


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

NY12020 said:


> Sorry primal...wasn't trying to offend you I just thought the analogy was REALLY funny.
> I'd have responded the same way even if the comment was pointed at me...


Why be sorry..I sure wouldn't be. He pretty much paints his own portrait with statements like that. I just wish peeps would stop quoting him as I have to see his idiotic statements even though he is ignored  .

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't for the life of me understand why some people would be trippin over the new cam system being similar to Darton or whatever. These specs sound groundbreaking yet people still express how unhappy they are about them being similar to this or that. All I want to do is try one or read about sensible reviews. But all I see are some people complaining. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

War_Material said:


> I can't for the life of me understand why some people would be trippin over the new cam system being similar to Darton or whatever. These specs sound groundbreaking yet people still express how unhappy they are about them being similar to this or that. All I want to do is try one or read about sensible reviews. But all I see are some people complaining.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't get it either...they are compound bows...they all have a riser, cams, string and cables so I'd say they are ALL pretty [email protected] similar. Its the little tweaks and subtle adjustments to make the bow faster, more comfortable, lighter, etc. that make them different. So Company A took an idea from Company B, tweaked it and made it better...so what? Happens all the time and every manufacturer has done it in some form or fashion. Did any of them invent the compound bow? No they copied the idea from Holless Allen. So lets just be happy that bow technology has come so far since the 1960's.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

So now I see that the Evolve 31 will only hit 338 at 90% letoff up to 346 at 65%. At least that's what is called out on the website. Here I was expecting 346 to be the low end of the scale at 90% based on the premier video. All of a sudden I'm not impressed. My DNA SP is half a lb lighter and 6fps faster. I'm good.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

GVDocHoliday said:


> So now I see that the Evolve 31 will only hit 338 at 90% letoff up to 346 at 65%. At least that's what is called out on the website. Here I was expecting 346 to be the low end of the scale at 90% based on the premier video. All of a sudden I'm not impressed. My DNA SP is half a lb lighter and 6fps faster. I'm good.


Pse has rated their bows with an 8 fps range for years....it is still up to 346 with 90% letoff. Other manufacturers give youn only the max fps. It is no different. Go shoot any other bow through the chrono and I bet it falls short of ibo at ibo settings. A pse will fall in their advertised range every time and usually at the upper end.


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

346 @ 70lb/350gr
338 @ 50lb/250gr

decrease in limb efficiency at lower poundage.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

If this had the limb pocket adjustment system LAS this would be an amazing system. But with out it no easy way to adjust lateral nock travel. Flex slide you can but will that be enough adjustment? They were so close to hitting home run hope they put LAS on it next year. Haven't held it yet so don't know for sure But not sure why they are changing the grip that thing looks huge.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## _paradox_ (Aug 15, 2016)

tripleb2431 said:


> If this had the limb pocket adjustment system LAS this would be an amazing system. But with out it no easy way to adjust lateral nock travel. Flex slide you can but will that be enough adjustment? They were so close to hitting home run hope they put LAS on it next year. Haven't held it yet so don't know for sure But not sure why they are changing the grip that thing looks huge.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Do you drive a manual or an automatic?


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

_paradox_ said:


> Do you drive a manual or an automatic?


Huh?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

I shot an 60# Evolve 31 at my local today when I was working on my sight tape for my hunting bow and here's some thoughts I had on it....

Cam is very smooth; DFC is spot on to how I felt about the draw cycle. Once you get it to max it's smooth and then it flat locks up at full draw; the infamous 'have to push it forward' comes to mind.

I did not care for the feel of the bow at 90% letoff; not enough holding weight for me. 80% was workable but I would prefer 75%

The handle is improved IMO, I didn't care for the grip on the Decree HD I had which is one of the main reasons I sold it. 

The bow was very dead on the shot and very quiet. Good balance... it was rather 'unremarkable' and I do mean that in a good way, nothing about the shot sequence was a negative. 

We did run some arrows thru the chrono with the 80%, 85% and 90% settings... the bow lost very little in the way of speed, 3fps between 80% and 90% with my 397 grain hunting arrow. I found that to be quite an impressive feat. 

Shop manager told me it tuned to a hole very easily but I did not verify for myself. 

Would like to shoot one at 70 lbs to see what the draw feels like and see what kind of speeds you could get out of it.


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm dying to shoot the Evolve. I'm going to track one down this week.


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

Got my first look at the new pse's today, love the new roller guard system.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

So has anybody actually shot an Evolve 35 yet ?


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

mikesmith66 said:


> So has anybody actually shot an Evolve 35 yet ?


I did at the factory. I ordered a green one for 3D. To me, it draws even smoother than the 31, probably due to the longer ATA. I have a 31 on order for a hunting rig and the 35 of course like I said for 3D. I believe a lot of folks are going to be surprised when they actually get to shoot this cam system. I shoot 60lbs for my hunting rig, with this system, 60 seems much easier to draw then even the HD cam on my Carbon Air....


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've been shooting the Evolve 32 for a few day now. Please understand the TO ME, I could care less about draw cycle. As evidenced by the archers here on the AT that believe the Oman had a smooth draw...you can get used to anything. What I look for is how the bow shoots.
The Evolve is a great shooting bow! It is not however, dead in the hand. I set up the bow at max pounds, 61, and 27.5" DL. With nothing on it but a sight and rest, it holds and shoots great! With a full set up, it might be quieter and not jump so much. Maybe it just needs to be broken in, like past Hoyt bows. The bow is lots of fun to shoot, and I hope to sell a bunch of them!!!

Yes...the bow was timed and set up properly.

Also...90%??? Efff that! I set it at 80% and it was way better! With the 75% mod, it'll be perfect.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

To long a thread to read. So is it a TRUE binary? Or not?


----------



## _paradox_ (Aug 15, 2016)

THE ELKMAN said:


> To long a thread to read. So is it a TRUE binary? Or not?


It is a slaved binary cam, yes. Though the term "binary" is copywrited by Bowtech and they can't technically call it that. "Slaved dual cam" is probably a better description


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

I wasn't to thrilled with the new cam design when the bows launched. However I had the chance to shoot the evolve 31 yesterday and I was really impressed by it. PSE might be on to something with this new cam system.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

_paradox_ said:


> It is a slaved binary cam, yes. Though the term "binary" is copywrited by Bowtech and they can't technically call it that. "Slaved dual cam" is probably a better description


but with floating yokes?


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bullhound said:


> but with floating yokes?












Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Can't tell from pic. Static or floating?


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Float!


----------



## MN_walker (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess that I'll chime in with my thoughts, not that that they are worth all that much.

I don't have any problem with PSE using a system that appears to be an improved Darton Dual Sync system. 

I have a Darton 3814 as well as my old Vendetta DC and like them both, although I find the Vendetta with it's fixed yoke the easier to tune center shot. My one concern with the Evolve cams system bows is that PSE be very careful to make sure that the limbs are matched properly so that they tune well. I even sent my Darton to the factory to try to resolve the horrible centershot (lateral nock travel) issue and they never did fix it. I can't get my fixed blade broadheads to shoot with my field points. Just can't. Oh well, that is a story for another time. The trusty old Vendy is no problem. (BTW, L6/Drive/HD, etc. are very closely related to the original Darton CPS cam system and I love those PSE cams too, nothing wrong with that.) PSE may have a better setup if their limbs have a wider spread, we'll see.

If PSE is careful, the draw cycle and performance can be very good. I will be interested to shoot one and who knows, may end up owning one some day.


----------



## shaftcaster (Dec 9, 2004)

I have got the evolve 32 and the Carbon Air 34 in the shop and both shot bullet holes first shot. I am waiting on the evolve 35 to come in along with the 75% mods and roller slides.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

nccrutch said:


> Float!


I would feel much better about it if it were not a floating yoke. I really liked being able to yoke tune with my other PSE's.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Dewboy said:


> I would feel much better about it if it were not a floating yoke. I really liked being able to yoke tune with my other PSE's.


I have talked to multiple guys that have tuned them and all have said they have tuned very very easily. So hopefully pse keeps that up.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Again very disappointed they didn't put the LAS on this new cam if they did this would be hands down the best system ever invented. But now they left no way to easily tune a BS other than with flex guard adjustment. If your lucky that might be enough to get you there. If not though shimming cams is next. They were so close to perfect..... But will say other than they left no way to tune power stroke of string easy. The rest of the bow is amazing. My only 2 knocks on this bow was no las and how would back wall feel? I'm a limb stop guy so I hate mush in my back wall. I fig this would be very mushy. Boy was I wrong. very very solid back wall.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

tripleb2431 said:


> Again very disappointed they didn't put the LAS on this new cam ...


Now I'm confused ... does it really mean Evolve bows have Wedge Lock Pocket but no LAS ??
TW


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Twitko said:


> Now I'm confused ... does it really mean Evolve bows have Wedge Lock Pocket but no LAS ??
> TW


That is correct.
With this new system, and a more stringent assembly process, there wont be any problems. Moving your arrowrest or flex slide just a smidge, is all its going to take.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Did PSE increase the grip angle? Kinda looks like it in the pics.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks to all that actually posted info on the bow. This was a hard thread to read. If they did increase the grip angle I would like to try that.

Ches.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

MN_walker said:


> I guess that I'll chime in with my thoughts, not that that they are worth all that much.
> 
> I don't have any problem with PSE using a system that appears to be an improved Darton Dual Sync system.
> 
> ...


I had the exact same experience with my DS-3800 and is the very reason I got rid of it years ago. I paid to ship it to them and they did nothing more than "set to specs" according to their return note. The bow had a ton going for it but the company backing it isn't an archery _business_. If Darton had a true archery "business" (customer support, distribution, marketing, pro archers involved) they'd have as many or more compound bows on the podium and in the woods than any other manufacturer in the world. It's really disappointing to think about what we (archery community) have missed out on............


----------



## dwilson (Aug 23, 2009)

Going to be interesting to see this pan out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter77! (Jul 16, 2016)

dwilson said:


> Going to be interesting to see this pan out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seen this coming for a while


----------



## houtfitters (Oct 24, 2016)

I really like the evolve 35


----------



## houtfitters (Oct 24, 2016)

...and the carbons


----------



## JohnAsRacer (Jul 5, 2017)

It was fun reading the haters comments in this thread, when the evolve was and still is the best cam out there at the moment.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Best made right now without a doubt in my mind. Smoothest drawing, most efficient, huge dl length adjustability with zero loss of of rated speed for the short arm guys, 3 different mods for let off and speed preferences and every one I’ve touched exceeds if not blows away the ibo rating on it. Oh and they shoot.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes it is .. and the Expedite just takes it up another notch...


----------

